# Question on 67 Le Mans trim



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I had to do some extensive rot repair to my Le Mans, on both the front windshield channels and on the rear windshield channels, and where the little pins go that would hold the clips for the reveal moldings, a lot of when were either rotted out, or missing altogether, same as the clips themselves, gone. When I replaced the parts, they did not have the pins, so I have to either make my own or use the ones that are made like a screw that Ames sells, and I am sure others make them too.When I got the car, the trim was held on in places with just clear silicon. My questions are, does anyone know how many pins are used in the front windshield and clips for the front windshield? and how many pins for the rear wind shield and clips ? This would really help. Thanks.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

You can pop rivet the clips on as well , do not need many 2 per side & 3 per top / bottom . Flex the tip of clip to lessen tension 1st & put a dab of Vaseline on the tip of tip of the clip to ease the molding install as to not dent the trim when installing . The moldings should have a mark on the back side where the original clips were originally as well .


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

That is a good idea, I will check my molding to see if there is any marks left, but I do have my doubts, as there was so much rot on this car that the trim was held on pretty much by clear silicone! LOL... But it is worth a look, it would give me at least some sort of idea how many to try to replace on this thing. Thanks for the reply.


----------

